# RECESS 4-21-10



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

SOME OF US DECIDED TO TAKE THE DAY OFF AND GO FISHING. THE CREW WAS TO BE TIM,EARLE(THE DUKE),TOM(FLOUNDERPOUNDR) AND MYSELF BECAUSE NONA WASN'T FEELING WELL SO GENE WAS GOING TO STAY HOME, BUT THIS MORNING NONA WAS DOINGMUCH BETTER AND TOLD GENE TO GO ON WITH US.( SHE EVEN MADE US ALL SOME BREAKFAST TO GET US STARTED ON OUR DAY).
WE JUST WENT OUT TO HAVE A FUN DAY ONTHE WATER AND THATS JUST WHAT WE DID. HAD FUN CATCHING FISH. 

THIS IS GOING TO BE A SHORT REPORT BECAUSE I'M TIRED AND IT IS LATE. WE WERE ABLE TO GET A LIMIT OF GROUPER, YELLOWEDGE,SNOWY'S,AND1 SCAMP FOR GOOD MEASURE,1 GT AND SEVERAL BLT'S, SEVERAL AJS BUT ONLY KEPT 2. THEN WE ATE SOME WONDERFUL STEAKS ON THE GRILL,PROVIDED BY TOM. THEN WE TOPPED OFF THE BOX WITH 11 NICE TRIGGERS. THEN TO THE HILL WITH SOME BUMPY,BUMPY SEAS BUT THATS OK WHEN YOU GOT A BOX OF FISH AFTER A GREAT DAY ON THE WATER WITH GREAT PEOPLE. I'LL POST PICS TOMMORROW WHEN I GET MY CAMERA OUT OF THE TRUCK. GOOD NIGHT.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

AWESOME


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

had to post the pics as a reply post. it would not let me put them in the edit mode?????????????

good morning.. here's some pics of the day



































































































the end of a great day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice Job. I thought it would have been smooth out there.</p>


What bait do you use to catch Bacon, Lettuce, and Tomato sammich's, and what is a GT? :toast</p>


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Run Dover (22/04/2010)*
> 
> 
> Nice Job. I thought it would have been smooth out there.</p>
> ...


 Scot ////// GT= Golden Tile 
BLT= Blue Line Tile


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like you had a great day out there....much more fun than my day in the office. I'm suprised it was bumpy on the way back...Reefcast was showing less than 1 ft. Looking forward to the next one....and some trolling gear. 

</p>


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

thats a nice mess of grouper. looks like a great day. it was calm all day and then someone turned on the wind machine in the afternoon. that box of fish makes it worth it though.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *PURPLE HAZE (22/04/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Run Dover (22/04/2010)*
> ...


OH!!! Got it!!! 

Glad to hear Nona is feeling better!!!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

</p>


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

As always....Great job!!! :bowdown 

As fer the ride in......The ride to the north would have been bumpy.....but when we came in we came from the east and it was heck!!! Seas forecast 1's all day but EVERYONE knows you always add 2 +/- to NOAA forecasts:blink: Seas coming in were 3's with some 4's making their self known....

I hear ya'll bout being tired.....I left at 0300 and got home at 2100....I got home threw all my crap down and jumped in the hot tub then crashed!!! Gotta clean some of our fish now!!!


----------



## miss mai (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks like a great day for Recess. Congrats! on the fine catch. I think we saw about 3 boats while we were out there, none where we were though. Gene, we need more lessons...

great catch!!!

:toast


----------



## GALSUN (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report as always team recess also great fish, always glad to see your post


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like another great day on the water. Im dying here in the office with the nice weather we have had all week.. You would know the seas would be forecasted to be 8ft on saturday. Good job capt gene and crew.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Brad, that BLT pic is too funny! Sorry you and Rob couldn't make the trip! Thanks for the photos Cliff! If you only had longer arms that snowy might look huge (JK) :angel. And that AJ dip you brought was amazing. I have to try making some of that! 

Also thanks to Gene, Tim and Nona for the great hospitality,,,you guys set the bar pretty darn high! Your patience with a noob to the offshore scene is much appreciated. It was a LONG day, but every bit of it was totally fun. Great to meet Earl too.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job guys looks like a lot of fine grouper filets in that box of fish. B-rad and I were kicking ourselves all day long for not getting off work with that forecast. </p>


Team Recess</p>


Rob</p>


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Fiver (22/04/2010)*
> 
> 
> Looks like you had a great day out there....much more fun than my day in the office. I'm suprised it was bumpy on the way back...Reefcast was showing less than 1 ft. Looking forward to the next one....and some trolling gear.
> ...


 Brad Some times I just don't know how a weather forcaster can be so wrong and right at the same time. The weather up untilaround 2PM was spot on . Even when we started to head to the beach it was a nice 1 foot. Then like others had said some one turn on the wind machine. We did stop at a trigger hole and at that time the winds had gone from 5mph est. to 12 or so. White caps were forming and the seas went to two plus. After only about 45 minutes catching some very nice triggers,the seas then again increased to 3 footers. Well you know me it was time to push on and get back though the pass. We did see some flying fish and the water is starting to warm up a bit. Cliff and Tim both lost wahoo while jigging for bait. Cliff bite his off right next to the bait in front of us, Tim held on to his for a lighting run south bound. But with mono leaders it was wahoo 2 and us 0, for now. Gene


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Gene, As usual nice haul. I just simply don't have the distance on my boat. How did the trip go with Eastern Tackle?


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

Great job guys... Y`all are the Grouper Masters for sure....


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Like I've never said this before...You guys rock:toast


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

That's a heck of a cooler full of fish!!some fine eats there....congrat's, and I'm glad Nona's feeling better.


----------



## Duke (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for a great trip.


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice mess of grouper, those calm days are great.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *lobsterman (22/04/2010)*Gene, As usual nice haul. I just simply don't have the distance on my boat. How did the trip go with Eastern Tackle?




I missed out due to my wife being under the weather. Couldn't get logged on here right away after the site change. That took about 4 days for me to figure out. I'll catch you on the flip side of the keys there Gene. Everything happens for a reason and this one just didn't gell.


----------

